# UK Student and Income Tax



## gdn1947 (May 7, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience of of income tax and NIC issues for a UK student undertaking a years work experience in NZ as part of a UK degree course?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

gdn1947 said:


> Does anyone have any experience of of income tax and NIC issues for a UK student undertaking a years work experience in NZ as part of a UK degree course?


Not sure - it would probably be worth seeing a tax specialist.

Or you may find what you're after at Inland Revenue - Te Tari Taake


----------



## Kristina Andersen (Feb 28, 2013)

Once you become a New Zealand tax resident (this is quite different from immigration residency and may apply even if you are not a permanent resident) you will have to pay tax in NZ on your worldwide income. If you are not a New Zealand tax resident then generally NZ's only tax is in relation to income earned from New Zealand. The tax treaty will provide some assistance in avoiding double taxation. There is also the possibility of a 4 year exemption from having to pay tax on overseas income in New Zealand - conditions apply.


----------

